# end grain cutting board



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

End Grain cutting board i made. Measures 24 x 28 1/2 and is red and white oak. There is one photo that shows it without mineral oil on it. The other photos were taken by my aunt. She likes to dress things up a bit. Hope you like!


----------



## adauria (May 18, 2009)

It's too pretty to cut any food on! Really nice!

Looks like you could almost use it for a chessboard.

-Andrew


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. I like the white border around the edge.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice job...how thick is the cutting block? Rick


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

The cutting board it really nice, I like the border work on it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Jrak,
Lots of little pieces, should hold up well. I'm sure your Auntie likes it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## isetegija (Apr 26, 2009)

Most excellent work .
I too like to make end grain cutting boards.
Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool. Nice work.

Red


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Man oh man!!! That's gorgeous. Great job and a really nice tight fit on all of the pieces. The border just completes it. You should be proud, I would be.
Ken


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*thanks all*

Thanks for all the compliments. It was fun to do but man does it use some glue. Its a full 2 inches think so she has some weight to her.


----------

